# im back on track from tomorrow



## traceycat (Mar 6, 2011)

im gonna be starting my excersise routine again from tomorrow after doing hardly any since xmas due to health but i just wanna get back into it again so have decided tomorrows the day to start. hubby bought me a wii fit balance board and the wii fit plus game so im gonna start with that, had a wee go tonight at hula hooping an thought it was great lol. hopefuly its ok for me to join you all again after being away so long, i just cant wait to start feeling fit again


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 6, 2011)

Good luck with it Tracey. Nice to see you back.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2011)

traceycat said:


> im gonna be starting my excersise routine again from tomorrow after doing hardly any since xmas due to health but i just wanna get back into it again so have decided tomorrows the day to start. hubby bought me a wii fit balance board and the wii fit plus game so im gonna start with that, had a wee go tonight at hula hooping an thought it was great lol. hopefuly its ok for me to join you all again after being away so long, i just cant wait to start feeling fit again



Of course it is Tracey!  I hope you have lots of fun with the Wii Fit - having fun is the best kind of exercise!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 6, 2011)

*Marching my way back to fitness*

Good Luck Tracey


I have also chosen tomorrow to get back onto my exercise bike . Going to set my alarm half and hour early Monday, Wednesday and Friday and cycle for 30 minutes. Tuesday and Thursday I am going to cycle my way through a soap. Saturday and Sunday going to fit in at least 30-60 mins walk.

And I am also going to give up chocolate for Lent as well 

Hoping to get the scales moving in the right direction again as well.


----------



## Steff (Mar 6, 2011)

Good luck to  Trace and Sheilagh for getting back into the saddle


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 6, 2011)

Good luck to you both. 

I've been having a bit of a slack period too, but buckled down to a nice long walk today (lovely day too - 'bout time!).

Andy


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 6, 2011)

I love walking so much more now.

Had a 90 minute walk yesterday and a 60 minute one today.

Spring is in the air


----------



## Steff (Mar 6, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> I love walking so much more now.
> 
> Had a 90 minute walk yesterday and a 60 minute one today.
> 
> Spring is in the air



Wow you go girl x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 6, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Wow you go girl x



The bit I missed off Steff is that I then went to the pub for my Sunday lunch


----------



## Steff (Mar 6, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> The bit I missed off Steff is that I then went to the pub for my Sunday lunch



rofl weird how you kissed that off, well the walk will have worked that off


----------



## catbec1210 (Mar 7, 2011)

must be something in the air as today have decided when drop my boy off at school this mnorning gunna go for a long walk then again when i drop my gal off at nursery this afternoon. have the wii fit but only like doing that when no one else in house , think its a confidence thing with me. 
good luck with all your excersing today.  will report back later if the ambulance had to be called to provide me with oxygen after i have done mine lol


----------

